# Anyone been for private diagnostics without a referral?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi 

We would like to get my husband's semen rechecked to see if it has improved at all before we start another cycle.

The thing is that we don't want our clinic to find out just in case they start taking less precautions with our cycle if it does show an improvement...

I want to know we can arrange a semen analysis result privately, without an Nhs referral anmd if anyone knows where? We live in the midlands so preferably not a million miles away. Thanks.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Louise!

Perhaps post on the

East/North Midlands - CLICK HERE
West Midlands & Welsh Borders - CLICK HERE
Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

If anyone will be able to help, it will be in those sections.

Sue


----------

